# Forscherliga - Wächter der Horde



## Morgadan (18. März 2009)

Juhu ! Ich habe die Tage eine Gilde gegründet, die sich mit der "Verteidigung" gewisser Hordegebiete befasst. Das Ganze ist ziemlich langatmig in der Ausführung, mir macht es aber Spaß und es hat ein bisschen was von RP.

Die Mitglieder der Gilde wachen - wie schon erwähnt - über gewisse Hordegebiete, die öfters mal den Angriffen der Allianz ausgesetzt sind (meistens ja bekanntlich sinnlos, ohne Erfolg^^). Die ist z.B. mit dem patroulieren der Gebite verbunden, einfach vom Nordende bis zum Südende oder andersrum. Sollte man einen Angriff mitbekommen wird dies der Gilde bekanntgegeben und man versucht diesen abzuwehren. Dazu kommt noch die Stationierung auf einzelnen "Aussichtspunkten". 

Für die meisten Spieler wahrscheinlich total langweilig, aber wenn man ca. ne Stunde täglich danach handelt, kann man schon Spaß machen. Besonders von den Spielern unter lvl 30 ist die Gilde gerne gesehen und ich helfe ihnen auch gerne wenn sie Probleme haben

Oh Gott ! Wahrscheinlich nur MIst geschrieben, aber ich finde dass das RP auf Forscherliga viel zu kurz kommt und nur in den Städten rumhängen macht auch keinen Spaß. Also, wenn ihr ein bisschen was dagegen unternehmen wollt, fragt mich doch einfach - dann erläutere ich alles weitere. Ansonsten überlest diesen Thread und postet bitte keine unnötigen Kommentare.

Danke !


----------



## trukazek (28. März 2009)

Ist ne lustige idee, aber ich stell es mir sehr langatmig vor... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

